# red rash on labia in potty trained child??



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

My daughter is 2.5 and potty trained, but she recently developed a red rash on her labia that causes her a great deal of pain when urinating, wiping, or sometimes even just moving. The area is just red, without any bumps or different shades, but my poor dear really hurts! Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Marysmama (Jul 6, 2003)

It could be a yeast infection. Or irritation from new detergent used on her underwear. Or, maybe labial adhesions. It could be anything. Perhaps you should call your pediatrician about it.

Hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## sleeping queen (Nov 10, 2003)

Does she take bubble baths? When my oldest dd was young she loved bubble baths, but it would give her an irritation that would burn when she pottied. I would just coat her privates with vaseline and hers would clear up in a couple days.


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Jennifer - my 2 1/2 yr old seems to have the same thing occasionally. She also tends to put her hands down there when she's naked so that's what I attributed it to. Usually a good coating of balmex or something knocks it out overnight. Good luck, I hope your sweet girl feels better soon.


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

Sounds like a yeast infection. My mom said that I would get them so bad that my skin would break open and bleed. The doctor said the cause was my panties being too tight and not completly cotton.


----------

